# Zellen's high elves



## Zellen von swirl (May 26, 2014)

My first project log on here so hope you guys like lots more to come and this is all for a 2000pts doubles torny in warhammer world next year pls comment I like all good bad or ugly 

Archmage 




























First small batch of lothern sea guard w/ small unit filler














































White lions (wildwood rangers) they are being sent off to have some scales put on there cloaks because I cannot green stuff for toffee. But I did keep one as a tester



















Hope you like more to come


----------



## Zellen von swirl (May 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Zellen von swirl (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys and gals small update, excuse the pictures trying to take them in natural sunlight and it's baking here in Wales today, so shadows galore. So first off finished my Prince hope you like trident off the sky cutter kit to keep with the sea dragon theme.





































Also my eagle is so close to being done just some highlights on the feet and claws


----------

